# Top Knot Pictures



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Sissy likes to have a pony tail in her hair. All I have to say is "Sis, let's put a pony tail in your hair" and she will come over and lay down. Or I will say "let's fix your hair" - she's a hoot.

But by the end of the day it is always on the side of her head hanging.

Anybody have fun top knot pics?


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

That's funny. I don't think Posh likes to be groomed, or have top knots put in, but she tolerates them. After we are done, I say now you look pretty. I think she has learned this sentence means we're all done.
She looks at me, jumps down off my lap, and starts running over to her "treat cupboard."


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Oh Marie, she looks precious!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Here's a funny one of Kodi. He hates anything in his hair, so I cut his hair. No more topknots for Kodi, at least not now.


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Sissy always wants a treat after her bath - she runs over and almost demands it.ound:

I love the pic of Kodi!!


----------



## HayCarambaMama (Dec 8, 2007)

I can only get a little barret in Bonnie's hair -- she won't sit too still.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Sissy and Kodi are both adorable! I love the half on/half off look of Sissy's top knot.


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Lina,

It looks like that a lot.

Here's another funny one - she was outside and it was windy so I tried to do a quick fix...


----------



## Diana (Oct 23, 2007)

I love Sissy's and Kodi's top knots. Very cute!
It's funny, I actually put one in Teddy's hair for the first time after his bath today. I wanted to see his eyes again. So far, he's tolerating it!
Don't mind his wet chops, he just finished his dinner mixed with spagetti and meatsauce(his favorite )


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Oh my - that Teddy is one adorable puppy. I think I may have to join the Super Puppy Snatching League for this one. Spaghetti huh? Is that the dog version or for real?


----------



## Diana (Oct 23, 2007)

Lisa-Thanks!

It's human version, I just mix a little in with his kibble. And I was the one who always said I would only feed kibble. LOL Now I mix in a little of whatever the rest of the family is having for dinner, if he can have it


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Awe!!! Look at Teddy - what a cutie!!!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Oh I love the way they look when the top knots are falling out. I also started to cut Riley's bangs, Monte liked to chew and pull on his top knot and was making his hair a mess.


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Leeann,

That is the cutest picture - I can't tell you how many times Sis looks just like that!!!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Diana, little Teddy's top knot is adorable! I can't wait to meet him in May! 

Leeann, that is just one of the cutest pictures ever of Riley! I just want to squish him!


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

HayCarambaMama said:


> I can only get a little barret in Bonnie's hair -- she won't sit too still.


Donna,

I can remember when we first got Sissy and I wanted to put a bow in her hair so bad. My daughter and I tried forever before we got one in - wish we had a video of that....ound:


----------



## NancyVB (Jun 27, 2007)

The pictures are so cute! Emma doesn't wear a top knot anymore, she hates it and Shailee thinks it's a handle to pull Emma around with! :biggrin1:


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Gosh, I love all those cute top knot pictures! I gave up on doing that with Maddie long ago. She hated it, and they lasted less than an hour.  Your dogs all look adorable!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

I loved the top knot pictures too. The furkids look just so adorable. I am in the same boat with Jaeanne. I bought some cute clips for Lizzie. She hated it.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

They all look so cute in their top knots, lopsided or not. I'm just happy Milo has hair on his head these days. ound:


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Love all the top knot pics! How sweet that Sissy is such a little girlie girl!!


----------



## Taz' Mom (Mar 10, 2008)

OMG Teddy is so cute! He looks so soft and fluffy. I am spending my free time wishing that Taz's hair would grow in quickly.


----------



## Moko (Dec 11, 2007)

This is Molly...

in the morning, and then later in the day!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

OMG, Maureen, thanks for the good laugh :laugh:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Dora is also a top knot butthead- as she has gotten older, she doesnt deal as well. She has to be doing something active to leave them in or she focuses on removing them! We go thru phases of hair shredding on the top of he hair. Isabelle is total opposite, she leaevs them in unless a bow or something is rubbing on her head.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Maureen, those pictures of Molly cracked me up! :laugh:

Amanda, Dora is just too cute, even if she doesn't like having her hair tied back.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

What funny pictures! Adorable and funny.  Molly is a hoot in the 2nd picture. Hey, a girl's gotta have some fun you know. Can't be worried about her looks all day long! lol

Here are some pics of my guys in topknots.... These are of Ricky before I gave him his first puppy cut last June. Being all black with brown eyes, I just had to see his eyes from time to time. 

I'll post some of Sammy in another post...


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Here are some of Sammy in his topknot. I have just cut his bangs though, so no more elastics for a while.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Oh Sammy and Ricky look adorable in their top knots, Marj! Too cute.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

I do my boys' topknots every morning.....

but it isn't long before it ends up looking like THIS!!


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Jane those are the cutest top knots I've seen in a long time. Just looks like the boys enjoy them thoroughly.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Awww, everyone's top knot pictures are too cute!!! Bugsy doesn't reall care for topknots, but if he is busy, will leave them alone. But Brandy can't stand them and is always helping Bugsy by trying to pull it out of his hair. I need to get that on video. It's been a while since I put Bugsy hair in a topknot, but here's one.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Julia, awww, Bugsy is so cute! But I see that little skull n crossbones harness peeking out below! :biggrin1:


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

All the furbabies look so cute in their top knots! 

Jane, at least it looks like Lincoln and Scout don't chew and swallow their clips, bands. I was horrified to find Lizzie chewing on hers the first time I put her in pigtails.I caught her in time to get the bands out of her mouth. No more top knots or pigtails here.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Oh! They are all adorable! I do top knots in most of my dogs every day. Tinky is so good at leaving hers alone that I can leave it in her hair for four days without damage or having anything but a few hairs fall. Hillary has so much hair that I have to do two side ponytails and pull those together in the back with a third, so she looks like I got a little top knot crazy by the time I'm done. 

Piaget rubs his out as much as he can so he gets the goofy, frazzled look and eventually has the scrunchie sitting on his nose and his eyes are covered anyway, so it is probably pointless. I should get a picture of him like that. He looks like a goofy puppy when he does that.

All the dogs in here are adorable!


----------



## Lo01 (Jul 22, 2007)

Jane said:


> I do my boys' topknots every morning.....
> 
> but it isn't long before it ends up looking like THIS!!


Jane that is sooo funny.  Unfortunately, the "After" picture of everyone's topknot looks like Hank's "Before" picture. Anyone have advice or instructions on the proper application of the Havanese topknot?

I've tried, and my wife has tried, and the knot never ends up as neat as everyone's on the forum.

Another question -- it kind of bugs me whenever people refer to Hank as a she, when he sports the topknot. I usually reply by reminding them of the days of the samurai. :biggrin1: Any hints on making him appear less "girlie?"

Regards,
*'Lo *


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

'Lo, make sure you don't do pink! LOL!

You can put a camo scrunchie in his hair, or just do black. Does Hank wear a harness? Make sure that is camo or something manly if it really bugs you. Otherwise, consider the source. They don't know and mean well. You should see the Yorkies and Maltese that wear the exact same topknots as the females. The only way to tell with them is to lift them up and look under their skirts! (I actually witnessed someone asking if it was a male or female last weekend and the man held him up to show the underside. I think a verbal response would have been easier! LOL)


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Poornima, I also use mini-jaw clips and small plastic barrettes when I'm just putting their hair up quickly. They have chewed some of those to bits, but don't usually swallow them. The bands are safer I think. 

'Lo, I had a hard time doing their topknots at first and Kimberly gave me some expert advice! It also helped me to see her daughter actually make a topknot on her Hav - nothing like seeing an example! I carefully comb together all the hair that will go in the topknot, and then stretch the band around it, then stretch it around again, being careful to remove any stray hairs that got in there that shouldn't be in there, and then stretch it around a 3rd time (for Lincoln's). I think it really just takes practice.


----------



## Lo01 (Jul 22, 2007)

Jane,
Thanks for the help.. i guess practice does make perfect.

Kimberly,
You won't believe how much camo stuff Hank has  Notwithstanding, I still get the "She looks so cute with camo..." :frusty: comments. Oh well, I might just lift him up for a quicker response... :biggrin1: Or maybe I can train him to lift that hind leg on cue. Any other expert tips on topknots?

_*'Lo*_


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Lo, girlie topknots are what drove me to cut Kubrick's bangs. He at least looks a little more manly with the bangs. 

I have posted this picture of Kubrick several times before, but I love it and you can see his bang cut (about 3 weeks grown out).


----------



## Lo01 (Jul 22, 2007)

Lina said:


> Lo, girlie topknots are what drove me to cut Kubrick's bangs. He at least looks a little more manly with the bangs.
> 
> I have posted this picture of Kubrick several times before, but I love it and you can see his bang cut (about 3 weeks grown out).


Lina,
Kubrick looks amazing!!! Definitely not "girlie."

We might just bite the bullet and get his bangs trimmed. Hank is scheduled for his _first_ ever groomer visit this Thursday. The groomer is a National Certified Master Groomer (NCMG) who grooms a number of Havs in Colorado. Armed with all the pictures I've downloaded from this forum, we hope it turns out well.

You did an awesome job with your little one, thanks for providing the inspiration for possibly getting rid of Hanks psuedo-topknot.

*'Lo*


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

'Lo, if you want to watch this video of putting a topknot into a Shih Tzu 



, just watch the first 1.5 minutes in and you'll get the basic technique (in an overly detailed, overly combed manner). When she puts the tail of the comb into the front of the ponytail and pulls it forward, that is giving the elastic a chance to lean back and direct the hair backwards a bit (instead of allowing it to lean forward over the dog's face). If you want to further direct it backwards, you can take the foremost loop of the elastic and lift it back over the other loops towards the free hair a bit and that will help lay it down. (You can also do that with all three stretches of elastic, one by one, to keep it looking neat.)


----------



## Lo01 (Jul 22, 2007)

Havtahava said:


> 'Lo, if you want to watch this video of putting a topknot into a Shih Tzu Putting a topknot up on a Shih Tzu, just watch the first 1.5 minutes in and you'll get the basic technique (in an overly detailed, overly combed manner). When she puts the tail of the comb into the front of the ponytail and pulls it forward, that is giving the elastic a chance to lean back and direct the hair backwards a bit (instead of allowing it to lean forward over the dog's face). If you want to further direct it backwards, you can take the foremost loop of the elastic and lift it back over the other loops towards the free hair a bit and that will help lay it down. (You can also do that with all three stretches of elastic, one by one, to keep it looking neat.)


Kimberly you are *awesome*!!! Thank you so very much for the video. BTW I love the intro music to the video

*'Lo*


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Hey, if you can find a topknot demonstration, you can find _anything_ online these days.


----------



## Moko (Dec 11, 2007)

Besides the PROCESS being so interesting, what was amazing to me is the patience and obedience of the pup!

I've been working SO hard with Molly because she's SO trepidatious when she even SEES the comb! I just want Molly to enjoy grooming as a pleasant experience. It just looks like such a nice thing to enjoy with your dog!


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Man, poor dog - I would never put Sissy through all of that.

Why so many?


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Great video, Kimberly! What a good dog that Shih tzu is! Poor guy!


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

Cool video, Kimberly. If only Ollie would behave that well! Looked like the final version was kind of tight, though...the whites of the poor little guys eyes were showing because his topknot was so tight!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Great video demo! That doggie was so sweet and patient. I think I would lose patience before Benji or Lizzie did with so many knots!!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Shelly, I noticed that this morning when I finally watched it all the way through. It was a wee bit too tight, I think.


----------



## JimMontana (Feb 18, 2007)

I love that photo of Dora's face, Amanda.

Here's our Minka and Tully in their wild top knots, with Tully in a posterized graphic (the original photo wasn't great as-is, so I messed with it).

Notice Minka has the "snow nose" -- here in the north with little sun, her nose turned brown, (although I prefer that to pink) -- and as it's still winter here in Montana, I wonder if it'll turn black again?


----------



## Jacklyn Weeks (Dec 23, 2007)

My avatar picture is the only thing I've ever gotten in Norah's hair...all your pictures are adorable though!


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

Minka and Tully are adorable!


----------



## hartman studio (Feb 14, 2008)

I love these top knot photos. Mindy tries to get them out as soon as they're put in, so right now her bangs are trimmed, but all your dogs look so cute!


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Great top knot pics everyone....


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

These topknot pics are great! I can't help but think "Poor pup" in that Shih-tzu clip. I'm sure he/she would much rather avoid the whole thing! lol

Kimberly wrote: "I think a verbal response would have been easier! " Maybe... but what he did was a heck of a lot funnier!! ound: I'd have loved to see that! lol


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Marj, there weren't many people around, and I don't think he knew I was standing right there, but he sure did after I laughed out loud. It was the goofiest response.


----------

